# Custom Spot Hogg sights by S&S Archery



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Have a couple custom Spot Hogg's shipping out today!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank for the orders!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

A couple more orders going out this week. Hope to spread the word some more that you can build custom Spot Hoggs on my site!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders!!!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Custom Spot Hogg Hogg It with (2) .19 pins and (3) .010 pins headed out the door.

View attachment 1321030


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders guys!


----------



## DreamingBig (Apr 23, 2007)

Steve - PM sent


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*GREAT guy to deal with!* :thumb:


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

DreamingBig said:


> Steve - PM sent


Got it, thanks for the order!!


----------



## DreamingBig (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe how fast I got my custom Hunter Hogg It in my hands! I have been shooting it for a week now and I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

DreamingBig said:


> I can't believe how fast I got my custom Hunter Hogg It in my hands! I have been shooting it for a week now and I am very happy with the purchase.


Great to hear!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders here lately!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope everyone's hunting seasons are going well so far. Thanks for all the custom sight orders.


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a Custom 5 pin Boss Hogg that is a customer return for sale. asking $200 PM me if you are interested.


View attachment 1533699


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the custom sight orders, more sights shipping today!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Catching up on Hogg Fathers and they are shipping within a few days now.

http://www.sandsarchery.com/Spot_Hogg_Sights_s/7.htm


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders. Sights are shipping daily and custom sights are 2-3 days on average right now.

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Hogg Fathers and Boss Hogg's are on backorder right now. Should be about two weeks.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## gobble n grunt (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you get a 2 pin Hogg father?


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

gobble n grunt said:


> Can you get a 2 pin Hogg father?


Yeah we can build one for you.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the custom orders. Hogg fathers, Tommy Hoggs and Boss Hogg sights are still about 2-3 weeks out. Everything else is built and shipped within a couple days.

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

S&S Archery said:


> Thanks for all the custom orders. Hogg fathers, Tommy Hoggs and Boss Hogg sights are still about 2-3 weeks out. Everything else is built and shipped within a couple days.
> 
> Steve


Sights are back in stock and shipping within a couple days.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.sandsarchery.com/Custom_Archery_Sights_s/147.htm


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders!


----------

